# How do you Reprogram Engine Control Module?



## mccoyce (Jan 29, 2020)

2013 Chevy Cruze 
1.4L
Automatic

'Accelerator Pedal with Position Sensor' has been replaced along with the 'Throttle Body' and 'Negative Battery Cable'.
Now the code is P2176-'Throttle Acuator Control System Idle Position Not Learned' and what I am reading is saying I need to Reprogram the ECM; however, I can't seem to find how to do this. Can anyone help?


----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

mccoyce said:


> 2013 Chevy Cruze
> 1.4L
> Automatic
> 
> ...


Call some local shops...most hi end scan tools will be able to do it. takes a minute to do.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

when i replaced my throttle body i went to the dealer and talked to a tech about the throttle body re-learn. i was told just driving it around for about an hour does the re-learn

if it has failed the re-learn... i dont know


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

mccoyce said:


> 2013 Chevy Cruze
> 1.4L
> Automatic
> 
> ...


Go to a GM dealership or find someone with a MDI or J2534 compatible scan tool and access to GM's TIS software.


----------

